# Difference between 18-55mm and 18-135mm lenses?



## cj3waker

those all seem to be pretty good options. I would look at the F/ speed of all of them. Lower is better/faster. The lower the f/ means a faster aperture, and all around better lens, especially in low light conditions.

I have a comparable nikon with an 18-55 and 55-200. And wish I had a bit more zoom on the larger lens. So if the above mentioned aperture is comparable, I would actually choose kit #3 with the 18-55 and 75-100


----------



## sub50hz

75-300 is garbage. Avoid.

If you're willing to carry 2 lenses, the best option is the 18-55 and 55-250, the 18-135 will add a lot of redundancy in your kit.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj3waker*
> 
> those all seem to be pretty good options. I would look at the F/ speed of all of them. Lower is better/faster. The lower the f/ means a faster aperture, and all around better lens, especially in low light conditions.
> I have a comparable nikon with an 18-55 and 55-200. And wish I had a bit more zoom on the larger lens. So if the above mentioned aperture is comparable, I would actually choose kit #3 with the 18-55 and 75-100


No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> 75-300 is garbage. Avoid.
> If you're willing to carry 2 lenses, the best option is the 18-55 and 55-250, the 18-135 will add a lot of redundancy in your kit.


Yes.


----------



## MistaBernie

Sub and R31 nailed it. 18-55 + 55-250 = inexpensive, versatile and non-overlapping focal lengths. Best value probably for the cost.

And you can find 55-250s used for great prices. Even here in our own marketplace. No, seriously, go look.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Sub and R31 nailed it. 18-55 + 55-250 = inexpensive, versatile and non-overlapping focal lengths. Best value probably for the cost.
> And you can find 55-250s used for great prices. Even here in our own marketplace. No, seriously, go look.


To be fair, all I did was agree with Sub's (spot-on) advice









But yea, the 18-55mm and 55-250mm are a great pair of lenses. The 18-55mm IS, 55-250mm IS, and 50mm f/1.8 are usually the three lenses most often recommended to beginners, and for good reasons. Each lens is relatively cheap (18-55mm IS comes with camera, 55-250mm IS ~$200, 50mm f/1.8 ~$100), have fantastic image quality for the money (the next step up from the 55-250mm IMO is the 70-200 f/4L @ $500, and from the 50mm f/1.8 is the 50mm f/1.4, 28mm f/1.8, or Sigma 30mm f/1.4 @ $400), and offer the photographer something new (55-250mm gives telephoto capabilities, 50mm gives large aperture abilities).

In my opinion, can't go wrong with any combination of those three lenses.


----------



## jpao

Thanks for all the input.

Probably gonna go ahead with the 18-55 and 55-250.

Though, I've searched all over the interenet about 18-55 vs 18-135, and alot of them recommend the 18-55 because of the pricepoint in comparison to the 18-135.

On amazon, there is a difference of $24, because they have a $150 promo when you bundle the 18-135 with the 55-250mm.

Also to note. I check the overclock.net marketplace like everyday, but I feel I need to buy "new" for a gift.

Another thing is: If i buy the 18-135 & 55-250, it feels like a much better 'value' because the 18-135 base cost is ridiculous, will missing out on the 18-55mm (which from what I research is like the most standard lens) matter if you have a 18-135?

To make my question simple:18mm-55mm + 55-250mm OR 18-135mm + 55-250mm?For some reason, they are approx the same price.
Exact Specs:

EF-S 18-135mm IS f/3.5-5.6
EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS


----------



## rush2049

Both the
EF-S 18-135mm
and the
EF-S 18-55mm

are image stabilized no matter what the page you are looking at says. (assuming they are the current production models)

I personally have the 18-135, which I bought separately instead of in a kit. It is a spectacular lens, albeit not an L, but it gets the job done. It saves me having to switch to longer lenses when I want to capture something decently far away.

I would recommend it over the 18-55 based solely on the convenience of not having to change lenses as often. The image quality is equal.

I would also say get whoever you are purchasing this for a nifty-fifty. (50mm f/1.8 ~100$) It will fix any desires for better performance in low light situations and for video if that is what suits their fancy.


----------



## jpao

thanks for help.

I went ahead and got the 18-135mm mainly because they were almost the same price (which is odd because almost every site i go to they say 18-55mm is more worth it because of the price)

I even found posts where people even considered 18-135mm over BOTH 18-55mm and 55-250mm

so I bet 18-135 & 55-250mm will be a lot better than 18-55mm and 55-250mm.


----------



## MistaBernie

In reality, it wont be all that much better You're just going to see overlap. The lenses are on par with quality with each other - with the 18-55, you have a clear line of where your shorter lens stops and your longer lens begins. With the 18-135, you're duplicating everything from 55-135, and since you're on a crop sensor, unless you have a specific reason to go to the 55-250 (which will effectively get you 88-400, which is almost a poor mans 100-400L, just with much lower quality components (fewer elements, no USM focusing, etc).

In essence, if you went with the 18-135, then don't pick up the 55-250 unless you have a specific use to get that much reach out of your lens. Saving the money is probably best.


----------



## jpao

the deal is that if you buy the 18-135mm, the 50-250mm lens is $50.
even I, a camera noob, knows thats an unpassable deal.

so i mean.. 18-55 + 55-250mm is negligibly cheaper than 18-135 + 55-250, would you still go for the 18-55,55-250?


----------



## MistaBernie

Truth. I must have forgotten about the rebate/sale (admittedly I've been focusing on ways to get things like 35L glass for < $1000 and not kit lenses).

That being said, my ad finally went up at work fro my 55-250 sale, and within like an hour I had two people emailing and asking me about it (for more than I have listed here). Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## jpao

Thanks for fast response. So I'm gonna go ahead and stick with the 18-135mm + 55-250mm.
Almost canceled in favor of 18-55mm+55-250mm.


----------



## MistaBernie

well.. I _personally_ would still do the 18-55 and 55-250... I thought you'd already made your purchase

The 18-55 and 55-250 makes things easier to manage. Am I shooting stuff nearby or relatively far away? Use the appropriate lens.

With 18-135 and 55-250, you're covered for quite a good distance with the 18-135. You'd probably be fine with just the 18-135 and selling the 55-250 for $150 and holding onto that money till you have a need to fill (whether it be investing in a flash, higher quality glass, tripod, etc).


----------



## jpao

yeah i already technically purchased. but i purposefully picked 5-7 day shipping so I have time to cancel if needed.
They probably won't ship until monday.


----------



## MistaBernie

Well.. the other thing to take into consideration is this.

The 18-135 is one lens. The 18-55 and the 55-250 are two lenses. If something goes wrong with the 18-135 and it's all you have, you're screwed. If something goes wrong with either of the other lenses, you still have a lens to work with (though it may be impractical). The flip side to that argument is that two lenses = twice as much that can go wrong.

I dont know, at this point I feel like it's the Red Bull and Dayquill talking.


----------



## jpao

My main hesitation is that I've been looking all over the internet, and I even see some posts where people are arguing 18-135mm vs. both 18-55mm & 55mm-250mm, and some people still chose 18-135mm. My math-major based thinking makes me think :

IF 18-135mm = 18-55mm + 55mm - 250 mm

THEN 18-135mm + 55mm-250mm > 18-55mm +55-250mm

But what do I know? I'm buying this as a gift. I might have to consult the receiver and ruin the surprise because I don't want to buy the wrong thing.

P.S. I love how Amazon puts the "stock" prices...apparently the 18-135mm retails at like $800. ha.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

In my opinion, if you're going to get the 18-135mm, with the tele end of that you might as well skip the 55-250mm.


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> In my opinion, if you're going to get the 18-135mm, with the tele end of that you might as well skip the 55-250mm.


Pretty much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpao*
> 
> My main hesitation is that I've been looking all over the internet, and I even see some posts where people are arguing 18-135mm vs. both 18-55mm & 55mm-250mm, and some people still chose 18-135mm. My math-major based thinking makes me think :
> 
> IF 18-135mm = 18-55mm + 55mm - 250 mm
> 
> THEN 18-135mm + 55mm-250mm > 18-55mm +55-250mm
> 
> But what do I know? I'm buying this as a gift. I might have to consult the receiver and ruin the surprise because I don't want to buy the wrong thing.
> 
> P.S. I love how Amazon puts the "stock" prices...apparently the 18-135mm retails at like $800. ha.


The thing is people will choose an 18-135mm over two lenses. Just for the convenience and more portability.


----------



## MistaBernie

R31, I agree, but the OP can get a 55-250 for $50 more -- even if you dont use it, it's BNIB. You can turn around and sell it for $150 BNIB and get it fairly easily.


----------



## VettePilot

the 18-135 has a fair amount of distortion and the 18 and 135 mark when compared to the 55-250 I believe. the 18-135 has more distortion than my 15-85mm which I thought was pretty bad when comapring the photos taken with the 18-55 kit


----------

